# Golf Ball sized knot under goats neck?



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

I was just out petting my goats and noticed a golf ball sized knot under my largest female goats neck area. This is the first time I have noticed this and she seems very healthy. The knot is solid and again about the size of a golf ball. You do not notice it by looking at her. You have to actually be feeling the underside of her chin area. I checked my 3 other goats and no such issues. I have not taken her to the vet to check this out as I literally just found this. I have no idea how long this has been there. Any ideas?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It could be a number of things a splinter, salivary abcess depending on where it is, CL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe a goiter?


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> maybe a goiter?


She is 3 years old. Is that a problem in older goats? I feed our goats Noble Goat feed, perennial peanut hay, goat mineral supplement and put out a mineral block. That is their main food so I don't see a mineral deficiency but maybe. The other 3 goats have no issues and even she seems to be fine except for this golf ball sized knot under her chin area. It feels like a hard knot.


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

Goiters are typically soft. A couple of my baby Nubians had milk goiters and out grew them at 6 mo. and they covered the whole front of the neck. I'd have it looked at to make sure it isn't an infection or like mentioned, CL. Good luck.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

mamma2kids said:


> Goiters are typically soft. A couple of my baby Nubians had milk goiters and out grew them at 6 mo. and they covered the whole front of the neck. I'd have it looked at to make sure it isn't an infection or like mentioned, CL. Good luck.


Going to try to get her to the vet on Monday or Tues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

*Vet*

Took BeBe to the Vet and he said the knot was a swelling or tumor in the lymph nodes and caused by 3 things. 2 of which are infections and treatable by antibiotics. Started her today on 10 day regimen of 10cc injections of Penicillin and 5cc of Decadron a strong anti inflamatory drug. I will take her back in 10 days to see if this treatment has been effective. If not the Vet said we have eliminated the first two leaving only some sort of cancer tumor which is very bad as is already in the lymph node. At that point we will have to access appropriate measures. At least she shows no signs of discomfort at this point.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully its just an infection.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did this vet talk to you about CL at all? It is an incurable infection of the lymph nodes and is contagious if your other goats come into contact with the pus from the abcess.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^It doesn't sound like CL. Ezzrider, I wouldn't be concerned about CL at this point and follow the vet's instructions. Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What difference would you look for in CL, Kylee? The only time I've ever even seen it was at a multi state campout. Someone brought goats that had abcesses under their ears. I camped on the other side of the campground and stayed away from them. 

I sure hope that the antibiotics work for your girl. It's always hard not knowing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well why I don't think it's CL...the location isn't a common area for it(underside of the chin/neck area), vet labeled it as swelling or a tumor, owner says it's not noticeable meaning it's not balded. Vet didn't say anything about an actual abscess. It's not a bad idea if the owner doesn't know what CL is to read up on it, but at this point, like I said, i'd just follow the vet's instructions and see how it goes. I could be wrong, who knows. But I wouldn't get worried about CL just yet.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a doe that had a huge tennis ball size lump appear on her neck a couple of Weeks ago. I had the vet out it ended up being a large hematoma that was starting to get infected. she had gotten headbutted really hard. He lanced it and cleaned it good. No antibiotics. My herd is cl negative. Sometimes bump can be from other things


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> ^It doesn't sound like CL. Ezzrider, I wouldn't be concerned about CL at this point and follow the vet's instructions. Good luck!


Vet did not mention CL. The lump/knot has no visible signs on the outside of the skin/hair. In fact you cannot even tell there is a knot unless you feel the underside of her chin. Vet said it was a swelling in the Lymph Gland. It is however the size of a golfball and hard. I own 4 goats and they are not around any other goats. I am very hopefull the antibiotics work. I will post when I know something.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will get better soon.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

I found the name on the second drug I am giving my goat. It is Decadron or Dexamethasone an anti inflamatory drug. So I am injecting her with 5cc Decadron and 10cc penicillin daily for 10 days.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That sounds like a very good combination. It's hard to get an antibiotic into an encapsulated area. The steroid will help with that.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope she is ok!!


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

*Vets advise*

After 10 days of strong antibiotics and anti inflammatory drugs to no avail the Vet said BeBe had a Lymphoma Tumor that has far as he could tell had not spread to the other lymph glands nor was getting any bigger. He advised to just let it go as long as she was eating well and showed no adverse signs which she has not. He did not advise at this time to cut the lump out and put her through the surgery. He said it is possible she may live for years with the lump that he did not think would get any bigger. Lets hope. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

I once had a goat with a lump and he lives a long life! Wishing well to you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well wishes for BeBe


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure will be praying that she is going to be fine. I am sure that is hard.

Make sure she eats and is drinking.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> I sure will be praying that she is going to be fine. I am sure that is hard.
> 
> Make sure she eats and is drinking.


So far she is eating and drinking water fine. Except for the fact she has a lump in her neck can't tell any issues. Hopefully this will continue and thanks for everyones concern and well wishes.


----------

